# Disque dur externe pour imac



## keshia71 (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir  a tous,

J'ai un imac 21,5 sous  OS X Lion .Et je recherche un disque dur externe pour mettre toute ma musique et mes photos afin de soulager mon Disque Interne.
j'ai été sur le site d'apple et il y en a pas mal et je ne sais pas lequel prendre .

pouvez-vous s'il vous plait m'aider car je ne m'y connais pas du tout.

Merci pour votre aide je suis une débutante 

Bonne soirée a tous 
keshia


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

1) Tu n'es pas obligée de prendre un DD sur le site de Apple tu peux l'acheter sur Macway, amazon, fnac...

2) Tu as deux type de DD les DD de bureau 3,5" et les nomades 2,5"

3) La capacité du DD... si pour stockage un DD de 1to peut commencer à être un bon choix

4) connectique: tu peux choisir entre de l'USB, du Firewire ou du Thunderbolt ( certains DD ne sont que usb, d'autres usb et firewire et d'autres ont les 3 connectiques.  Ce qu'il te faut savoir c'est que je t'ai classé les connectiques du plus lent au plus rapide

5) Ton budget...

Donc dis nous en plus... 

Remarque: Il serait bon aussi d'avoir un DD dédié à la sauvegarde


----------



## keshia71 (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir lepetitpiero,

Merci pour ta première réponse j'ai un petit budget 200 euro
Mais Donc si je comprend bien il me faut acheter 2 disques durs ? Un pour les photos et un autre dédier a la sauvegarde ?

Bonne soirée
Keshia


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Oui...  En effet Imagine, tu mets toutes tes photos sur le DD externe 1...

Et un jour paf! le DD externe claque... adieu TOUTES tes photos  

Donc il faut toujours avoir une copie sauvegarde de ce que l'on à sur son ordinateur ou DD externe , avoir tout cela en double n'est point obligatoire c'est juste que le jour ou ça arrive on s'en mort les doigts

Donc:

1) tu achète un DD pour tes photos
2) Dans quelque temps tu achète un autre DD pour faire des sauvegardes ( du contenu de ton imac et du DD de tes photos )

Et oui l'informatique coûte cher.. mais certaines choses ( sentimentales ) peuvent valoir bien plus...

des DD externes   http://www.macway.com/fr/category/3/disque-dur-externe

Si tu es bricoleuse tu peux même payer moins cher en assemblant toi même le boitier et le DD 

genre boitier http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...storeva-aluice-turbo-usb-30-esata-fw-800.html 

+ Disque dur http://www.macway.com/fr/category/4/disque-dur-interne  ( choisir un 7200 tr 3,5" )


----------



## cerock (25 Juillet 2012)

100% d'accord avec le petitpiero.

Moi j'ai un disque externe firewire de 1To pour mes photos et mes vidéos, et j'ai complété avec un disque USB entrée de gamme de 3To pour la sauvegarde de mon disque interne + le disque firewire.
Comme la sauvegarde est faite chez moi par timemachine, le disque USB lent a mourir va très bien, car je ne le voit pas. et si un jour j'ai besoin d'une restauration complète, le temps n'aura pas d'importance


----------



## keshia71 (25 Juillet 2012)

bonjour lepetitpiero et Cerock

Merci beaucoup  pour vos réponse 
j'imprime tout ça et je vais chez boulanger
bonne fin de journée
keshia


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2012)

Bons achats  

après des liens utiles  http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html pour time machine

pour tes photos il va te falloir formater le DD externe que tu vas acheter. Si ce DD ne servira que pour ton mac faut le formater en mac os etendu si tu souhaites qu'il soit compatible mac et pc faut formater en FAT32 ( comme sur une clef usb) ou en exfat car le fat 32 ne supporte pas des fichiers plus gros que 4Go  ( à partir du paragraphe D http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html )


----------



## keshia71 (25 Juillet 2012)

Re bonsoir lepetitpiero

J'ai donc pris un disque dur 

My book studio 1TO western digital mais comme pour le moment j'en ai acheter qu'un seul est ce  qu'en attendant je peux tous mettre dessus .photo ,sauvegarde et autre documents.?
je suis désolée de te poser ce genre de question mais je suis débutante 
Merci de ton aide 
Bonne soirée
keshia


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il faut réfléchir à l'organisation de tes fichiers et de tes sauvegardes, en fonction de ce que tu souhaites faire.

Comme dit plus haut il te faudra, à terme, DEUX disques.

Mais dans l'immédiat, tu souhaites mettre sur ce DDE musique et photos.
Souhaites tu aussi utiliser Time Machine ? (c'est chaudement recommandé).
Si oui, il faudra lui faire une partition dédiée.


----------



## keshia71 (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir renaud 31

Disons que je vais suivre tous vos conseils donc oui je vais utiliser  le Time Machine .
Mais la encore je n'ai aucune connaissance a ce sujet mais lepetitpiero m'a donner un lien qui explique tout.
Car j'ai lu sur un article qu"avant de telecharger montain lion il faut faire une sauvegarde.
Mais je voulais savoir si la sauvegarde prend beaucoup de place car je voulais prendre en second disque dur un 500 MO .Comme je viens dejas d'investir dans un 1TO.
Merci pour vos précieux conseils
Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2012)

Pour Time Machine, il faut un disque plus grand que le disque interne de l'ordi (2 fois, par exemple).

Ton iMac a je suppose un DD de 500 Go, donc ton DDE de 1To serait bien adapté pour Time Machine (et ne servant QUE à Time Machine).

Si tu prends un autre disque de 500 Go, tu pourras mettre dessus toute la musique et les photos.

Mais il faut aussi sauvegarder (faire un double de) la musique et les photos.

Tu pourrais sauvegarder la musique et les photos dans Time Machine, mais ça suppose d'avoir le disque musique/photos branché quand tu fais la sauvegarde Time Machine.
D'autre part, si on imagine que ton DD contient par exemple 400 Go de données, et ton DDE aussi 400 Go de données, alors le 1To n'est pas suffisant pour tout sauvegarder par Time Machine.

Autre solution : tu utlises le 1To pour musique/photo, et tu achètes un autre DDE plus gros, qui permettrait de faire Time Machine incluant ton DD interne + ton DDE externe.

L'objectif à atteindre est que :

- tu aies un disque dédié à Time Machine et seulement à elle.

- que TOUTES tes données existent en double.

Si dans l'immédiat tu veux faire une sauvegarde de ton DD parce que tu veux installer ML, ta sauvegarde fera le même volume, en gros, que le volume de données que tu sauvegardes.
Tu peux dans le Finder sélectionner ton DD, faire Cmd + I, pour lire les informations : tu vas voir quel est le volume de données : "Utilisé : XX Go sur le disque"


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

et bien Renaud31 à tout dit...


----------



## keshia71 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir 

un grand merci a vous j'ai tous les éléments pour bien me lancer.

Bonne fin de journée 

Keshia


----------

